# [Monterey, CA] Seeking players



## yangnome (Dec 4, 2004)

Greetings,

As fate would have it, a couple players in my group are preparing to move out of the area this month.  Due to this, we are interested in picking up 1-3 more players if possible.  Our group currently plays on Friday evenings, though play time could be negotiable for other weekend times if that does not meet your schedule.  

We have been playing two different games (two different DMs), alternating weekly.  This may or may not change.  Due to the fact that we are losing half of the group, we will be starting new campaigns once we recruit new members.  Whether we continue to play two games, or just focus on one is also still up in the air; the decision will depend on group member preference. 

At the moment, I will likely be running an Arcana Unearthed/Evolved game as I've been wanting to run it since it came out.  This too will depend on player preference though.  Other options include D&D 3.X, Star Wars, Call of Cthulhu, Vampire the Requiem, Mutants & Masterminds, D20 Modern, or any other theme/system the group decides it wishes to play.

Our remaining group consists of men in our 20's to 30's.  We are open to anyone willing to play in a mature game though.  Our group has a mixture of play styles.  When I DM, I tend to run story/roleplay heavy games, though I try to mix it up for everyone's enjoyment.  We play in a drug free environment.  Drinking is permitted if you are not driving.  Smoking is OK if you do it outside.

If you are interested, please feel free to post here, or contact me at myusername@myusername.com.  We are located very close to DLI/NPS and willing to help if you do not have a car.


----------



## yangnome (Dec 11, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## coyote6 (Dec 12, 2004)

Is your email really "myusername@myusername.com"? 

Anyways, I might be interested; a buddy and I were going to try another Friday night game, but that may have fallen apart. And Arcana Unearthed/Evolved sounds cool (so does M&M).

When we find out one way or the other, we'll let you know...


----------



## yangnome (Dec 13, 2004)

> Is your email really "myusername@myusername.com"?



Substitute my board username 

If you are indeed interested, or if you have any questions about the group, let me know.


----------



## yangnome (Dec 22, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## coyote6 (Dec 24, 2004)

It looks like the other Friday night game is on, so I'm going to have to pass for now. 

(I do want to try AU one of these days, though.)


----------



## yangnome (Dec 24, 2004)

OK, thanks for letting me know.  If you change your mind, let me know.  I might be postponing AU and running Iron Kingoms for the time being.  I haven't made up my mind yet.


----------



## yangnome (Jan 11, 2005)

*bump*


----------

